# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الجوز يعالج مشاكل الضغط والسكري

## زهره التوليب

الجوز يعالج مشاكل الضغط والسكري  
   
أكدت دراسة أسبانية أن إضافة ثمرة الجوز أو الجميز إلى النظام اليومي قد يساعد الأفراد على تجنب بعض المشاكل الصحية كارتفاع الضغط الدموي ونسبة الكوليسترول والسكري.
وكانت الفوائد الصحية لتناول ثمرة الجوز باعتدال معروفة في السابق، لكن الدراسة التي أنجزها فريق من جامعة روفيرا إ فيرخيلي بإسبانيا، سعت إلى معرفة تأثير هذه الثمرة على النظام الغذائي لعينة بـ1200 متطوع.
ووفقا لما ذكرته شبكة BBC البريطانية، فقد قُسمت العينة إلى ثلاث مجموعات: مجموعة أولى وجهت لها إرشادات فيما يتعلق بتجنب النظام الغذائي الدسم، ومجموعة طلب منها أن تلتزم بنظام حمية متوسطي بما فيه تناول ليتر من زيت الزيتون أسبوعيا، بينما طلب من المجموعة الثالثة أن تعزز نظام حميتها المتوسطي بتناول 300 جراما من ثمر الجوز، ولم يطلب من أي من هذه المجموعات الثلاث الالتزام بقدر معين من الحراريات.
وبعد سنة بينت النتائج أن الحالة الصحية لأفراد المجموعة الأولى تحسنت بنسبة 2 في المئة، وبنسبة 6.7 في المئة في المجموعة الثانية وبنسبة 13.7 بالنسبة للمجموعة الثالية.
ولم يبد على أفراد المجموعة الأخيرة أنهم فقدوا من وزنهم، لكن نسب الكوليسترول والضغط الدموي انخفضت بشكل واضح.

----------


## adel maayah

صدقوني قبل ما اقرا الموضوع فكرت انه بيحكي (الزواج يعالج مشاكل الضغط والسكري ) واستغربت من ذلك وبعدين تبين انه الموضوع مختلف عن اللي ببالي 
شكرا عالمعلومة العلمية

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adel maayah 					 
> _صدقوني قبل ما اقرا الموضوع فكرت انه بيحكي (الزواج يعالج مشاكل الضغط والسكري ) واستغربت من ذلك وبعدين تبين انه الموضوع مختلف عن اللي ببالي 
> شكرا عالمعلومة العلمية_


مشان هيك انت  دخلت عالموضوع ركض :Db465236ff: 
شكرا عالمرور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شايفين بشو احنا بنفيد

شكرا زهره عالمعلومة ... بس هاي مشان المرأة تقدر جوزها وتحترمو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _شايفين بشو احنا بنفيد
> 
> شكرا زهره عالمعلومة ... بس هاي مشان المرأة تقدر جوزها وتحترمو_


هاد الي طلع معك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_هاد الي طلع معك_ 




 هدا موضوعك ما الي دخل
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _اقتباس:
> 
> 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> هاد الي طلع معك 
> 
> 
> ...


المهم انك استفدت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> شايفين بشو احنا بنفيد
> 
> شكرا زهره عالمعلومة ... بس هاي مشان المرأة تقدر جوزها وتحترمو


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

الله حيو ابو حميد

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _
> 
> الله حيو ابو حميد_


 :Db465236ff:  انت كمان

----------


## مدحت

حلوووو كتير 
مشكورة زهرة

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

الله شو هالنغاااشه هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا كلام احمد الزعبي صح 100 ب % الجوز مهم

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور :Smile: 
نسيت احكيلكو...سوالفكو :Db465236ff:

----------

